# African soft furred rats



## Shaunieboy (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone no where I can get hold of these? Been looking on the net but can't seem to find any. Looking for a pair or trio thanks


----------



## kev gray (Mar 16, 2010)

*african soft furred rats*

aka multi mice. I have some but Im a bit far away. I got my breeders for a guy in the west midds . I will find the link for you


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Shaunieboy said:


> Does anyone no where I can get hold of these? Been looking on the net but can't seem to find any. Looking for a pair or trio thanks


depending where in Surrey you are, I have some Multis.

I live on the Surrey/Hampshire/Berkshire border

£10 for a 1.2 trio


----------



## Shaunieboy (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok cheers I'm near Epsom pm me
Your details il check on sat nav how long a journey it is. Thanks alot


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Shaunieboy said:


> Ok cheers I'm near Epsom pm me
> Your details il check on sat nav how long a journey it is. Thanks alot


PM sent, Epsom is about 45 minutes away from here.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

kev gray said:


> aka multi mice. I have some but Im a bit far away. I got my breeders for a guy in the west midds . I will find the link for you


can i ask is that what multis are? mice? i was told they are african soft furred rats


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

andy20146 said:


> can i ask is that what multis are? mice? i was told they are african soft furred rats


They have a few different names, multi mice and soft furred rats being just two of them.
They're both the same thing though


----------



## manity (Mar 21, 2012)

i ooking for *African soft furred rats in south wales can travel via public transport*


----------

